# Life-like Power Loc track



## danac1950 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wanted to disconnect power to a section of Life-Like Power Loc Track to allow me to shut power off at the end of a line and run a second train. Some ideas would be greatly appricated. Thank you one and all.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

do you have dcc? i have an ho scale layout and i hate loc on track. ( life like)


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

The question wasn't wether or not you like a particular type of track, the question was if you have any suggestions on cutting power to a piece of track.

Personally, I use nothing but LifeLike Power Loc track....HO as well. And I like it.

Perhaps a roundhouse type of device? A single bridge or section of track that turns?
Or a section of track that might raise or lower to disengage the power connection?
Cutting the locking tabs off Power Loc track would allow you to do some of these things.


Jody


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

there are 4 copper conductors on the inside rails of the power lock track that slide on. to kill the power i would simply slide all 4 of these coppers off on the piece you want to be disconected. the tricky part however would be adding power back. i'd suggest another power track on that rail or shoving a coupler wires inbetween the 4 copper conductors on the end of the track and drilling a hole through the bottom of the board and running those to the controller. 


you may have to play with the track after taking the 4 copper conductors off. the rails may still make a connection.


----------

